# Skype (both official and Skype 2.1.0.46 (v11)) BROKEN on Cyanogen Mod 7.1.1



## stlandroidfan (Oct 5, 2011)

Alright - this is so frustrating.

I'm on CyanogenMod 7.1.1 on my rooted HTC Thunderbolt. Baseband: 1.48.00.0726w_2, 0.01.78.0802w_3.

The official Skype app doesn't work on any AOSP ROM for the Thunderbolt. And no, I'm not talking bad video or other issues. SKYPE JUST DOESN'T WORK. It starts up, works fine, and then ~30 - ~60 mins later, it shuts down and asks the user to uninstall and reinstall Skype. Attempting this does absolutely nothing to fix the problem.

I love CyanogenMod but this has been an issue with all CM Thunderbolt release candidates.

I have even tried Skype 2.1.0.46 (v11) from a Greek developer, but this also crashes.

I cannot use fring or other clients because the party I call regularly uses only Skype. This is so frustrating.

I really miss my DROID Incredible and Verizon's Skype Mobile. All Skype calls were directed through a real phone number assigned by Verizon. Call quality was AMAZING. I never come even close to using my minutes, so this was not an issue for me. I know people complained about Skype Mobile for not allowing calls over wifi, but I never gave a shit about that.

I wish someone could develop Skype Mobile for the Thunderbolt. Yes, the kind that would not use VoIP but a real phone number to funnel Skype calls.:erm:


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm using V11 and it works great for me but I haven't left it on that long. Ill try now though just to see.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## stlandroidfan (Oct 5, 2011)

I keep mine ALWAYS on since I use it as a phone for making international calls.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

stlandroidfan said:


> I keep mine ALWAYS on since I use it as a phone for making international calls.


I hear ya. I'm only at about 10 min so far. Ill let you know what happens.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## stlandroidfan (Oct 5, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I hear ya. I'm only at about 10 min so far. Ill let you know what happens.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


After mine shut down the first time, I restarted it w/o rebooting the phone. It's now @ 20 mins w/o having shut down. So let's see what happens. I disabled video and re-enabled it again. Disabling video made it worse actually - none of my contacts including Skype test call would come online. Test call failed. So I re-enabled video (default), which is what Skype was set to the first time it crashed.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm at 35 minutes and still good to go.

Edit: 1 hr and still good then I had to reboot to try something lol.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

Did around a 2.5 hour video chat with my wife earlier today on it......no problems with it, worked fine. Like others, I have the 906 radios. Don't know if that makes a difference, but it looks like that's the only difference you have from me (us).


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

TechSavvy said:


> Did around a 2.5 hour video chat with my wife earlier today on it......no problems with it, worked fine. Like others, I have the 906 radios. Don't know if that makes a difference, but it looks like that's the only difference you have from me (us).


Version from market or the modified version.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## Nilius17 (Jul 15, 2011)

"Mustang302LX said:


> Version from market or the modified version.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


Also curious. I can't find a version that works...


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

There is also the new modified version 12 & that works great for me...i'm also on aosp omfgb nightlies 10-12 and when I was on the latest cm7 it also worked great. I'm also on 906 radios.


----------

